# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  tour thai lan 305 usd  (6n5d)  giá rẻ Ks 3 - 4* goi khang 0906571088

## phukhang29101990

tour Thai Lan gia re, tour tron goi 6n5d chi 305$, 0906571088
tour thai langia re

*BANGKOK– PATTAYA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM (305$)* 
TANG MASSAGE - TANG BUFFET TAI NHA HANG XOAY 56 TANG

*NGÀY THỨ1: TP.HCM --- BANGKOK*
Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại Tân Sơn Nhấtđể đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan

Đếnvương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhậnphòng nghỉ ngơi hay tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…(Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay ).

NGÀY THỨ 2: BKK --- SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA
HOÀNG CUNG --- SRIRACHA TIGER ZOO --- PATTAYA

Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya Huyền thoại. Xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượngcá nổi trên sông].

Tiếp đến tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.

Tiếp tục đi tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…. Và dùng bữa trưa tại công viên.

Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến Pataya, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối.
Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)… ( Ăn 3 bữa )

NGÀY THỨ 3: PATTAYA --- ĐẢO CORAL BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG - THÁI MASSAGE

Sau khi ăn sáng , Quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô (Coral) Bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây Quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển.(Chi phí tự túc).

Tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pataya đi đến 1 nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng cao nhất tại Pataya để dùng Buffet trưa thịnh soạn, tại đây Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với độ cao hơn 150m.

Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến (nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo 4-6 người).

Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến massage Thái cổ truyền để thư giãn. Sau đó Quý khách sẽ có thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan, Ăn tối tự túc..(Ăn 2 bữa ).

NGÀY THỨ 4: PATTAYA --- YẾN SÀO 
TRÂN BẢO PHẬT SƠN --- NONOOCH --- BANGKOK

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến.

Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn - núi 
 được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan.
Sau đó tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, tại đây Quý khách sẽđược tham quan Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch thật đẹp và chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v..

Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi: voi đá banh, chạy xe đạp, vẽ tranh..Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn tham quan Chợ Nổi, Quý Khách có thể sưu tầm các quà lưu niệm tại chợ trên mặt nước này.

Xe đưa Quý Khách khởi hành về BangKok, trên đường về ghé cửa hàng bán các loại đặc sản Thái Lan để dùng thử và mua sắm.
Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại Bangkok nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối ..(Ăn 3 bữa)

NGÀY THỨ 5: BKK --- CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG 
TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC --- SHOW BÊĐÊ

Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950.

Sau đó Quý khách tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trungtâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001)
Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc.

Tiếp đến tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.

Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thục hiện… Ăn tối với món lẩu tự chọn.. (Ăn 3 bữa)

NGÀY THỨ 6: PHẬT BỐN MẶT TỰ DO MUA SẮM TẠI CHỢ SĨ LỚN NHẤT BANGKOK -TP.HCM

Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn đến nơi viếng Phật Bốn Mặt nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok.
Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách đến mua sắm tại Khu chợ bán sĩ Pratunam lớn nhất BangkoK, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….

MÁYBAY
SGN-BKK: TK 69G 20:30
BKK-SGN: TK 68G 15:20

KHÁCH SẠN:
BANGKOK : THE DYNASTY HOTEL…... THREE SEASON PALACE….(Hoặc tương đương)
PATAYA : EASTERN GRAND PALACE….JOMTIEN GARDEN….. PHUPHAYA RESORT….(Hoặc tương đương)

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn. .
2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến. .
3. Khách sạn 3-4* (2 Người/phòng).
4. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến.
5. Tặng Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng.
6. Tặng Thái massage.
7. Bữa ăn theo chương trình
8. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình
9. Bảo hiểm du lịch
10. Bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000USD (12USD)
11. Thuế sân bay 2 nước,Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu(110USD)

GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
1. Hộ chiếu.
2. Chi phí cá nhân.
3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (3 USD / ngày / khách).
4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (45 USD/khách) đối với ngoại kiều.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 305  USD/KHÁCH
(Đã bao gồm thuế)
+ Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi = 100% vé máy bay + 75% vé land (land = 100 usd) ). (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)
+ Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 40% tổng giá tour chương trình.
+ Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình.
+ Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.
+ (Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
+ Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn.
*Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.

*LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH* 
Chương trình Du lịch Thái Lan 
Tháng 12 và Tết Nguyên Đán 2012

 Giá 333$ 

- Ngày 21/12 -  26/12  6N5Đ  ( bay Quatar Airlines) ( 17h50 – 19h40 : 19h40 – 21h25 ) Noel

- Ngày 24/12 – 29/12  6N5Đ  ( bay Quatar Airlines) ( 23h10 – 12h45 : 12h55-14h35 ) – Chương trình Noel.

- Ngày 29/12 – 03/1    6N5Đ ( bay Quatar Airlines ) ( 17h50 – 19h40 : 19h40 – 21h25) Tết dương lịch

LỊCH TẾT ÂM LỊCH :

- Mùng 2 Tết : 24/01 – 29/01 ( bay Quatar Airlines ) 
  ( 23h10 – 00h45 : 12h55 – 14h35 ) giá 420usd/khách

- Mùng 3 tết : 25/01 – 30/01 ( bay Quatar Airlines) 
  ( 17h50 – 19h40 : 12h55 – 14h35 ) giá 410usd/khách

- Mùng 4 tết : 26/01 – 31/01 ( bay Quatar Airlines ) 
  ( 17h50 – 19h40 : 12h55 – 14h35 ) giá 410usd/khách

ĐẶC BIỆT

CAMBODIA: 2NGÀY 1ĐÊM -  ĐẠI NHẠC HỘI ASIA  ( NGÀY 18/12 – 19/12 /2011 )

- MC: NGUYỄN NGỌC NGẠN + CAO KỲ DUYÊN. CÓ SỰ GÓP MẶT CỦA NHIỀU CA SỸ KHÁCH MỜI DIỄN RA TẠI KHÁCH SẠN SOFITEL

Giá: 209 USD/khách
( Tiêu chuẩn tour)

- KSAN 5* ( NAGAWORL ,IMPERIAL,LANDSCAPE ,GOLDENSTADIUM )

- NGOÀI RA CÒN NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH HẤP DẪN KHÁC:



Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:Mr.Khang : 0906.57.10.88
Yahoo : dophukhang
Email : phukhang29101990@gmail.com 
Line tham khảo
tour thai lan 305$
tour thai lan tet
tourthailangiare
tour nha trang giá rẻ. 0906571088 - Cổng thông tin du lịch & thương mại Vũng Tàu
tour du lịch Nha Trang giá rẻ - 0906571088, Toàn Quốc
tour du lich thai lan gia re 0906571088
[Toàn Quốc] Tour du lịch giá rẻ Nha Trang - 0906571088 - TốcĐộ.Vn - Mạng Thương Mại Điện Tử Tốc Độ
tour Nha Trang - Đà Lạt (4n4d) gia re.0906571088
tour vung tau gia re nhat ne. goi khang 0906571088
tour nha trang da lat (4n4d) gia re,0906571088 - Đăng Tin Rao Vặt miễn phí nhanh nhất - Đăng tin toàn quốc
Tour du lịch giá rẻ Phan Thiết - 0906571088 - Đăng Tin Rao Vặt miễn phí nhanh nhất - Đăng tin toàn quốc
Tour di lich gia re Phan Thiet - 0906571088 - ChoPhien.com
Tour Nha Trang Đà Lạt giá rẻ. khang 0906571088 | Tour du lịch trong nước
Tour du lich Ninh Chu - Vinh Hy gia re - 0906571088 [L
tour vung tau gia re nhat ne. goi khang 0906571088
Tour du lich gia re Vung Tau - 0906571088

----------

